# Sahara Reel



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

I read in another thread that some of you own Shimano Sahara reels and really like them. I went out this weekend and looked at a Sahara 4000 and liked it as well except the bail was difficult to flip. It seems really tight and had to be cranked pretty hard to get to flip. I liked the rest of it especially the price. For you guys who own and like them, will this loosen up over time?


----------



## ccc6588 (Jun 20, 2003)

For saltwater fishing, I recommend you spend the extra buck and get the Spheros if you need to cast far and get the Baitrunner if you don't. Both have beefy gears which you may need if hooking into big fish.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I always close my bail manually out of habit from casting plugs. Along with that, I also always pull my line tight before reeling. This is an old habit from casting plugs some 400 times in a row for blues off the jetty. To close it manually and pull your line tight is the only sure way to ensure you haven't accidentally wrapped the line across the top of the spool which with braid will result in a wind knot (aka. birds nest) on your next cast. Old habits die hard.

If you are looking for an easy close bail, the Quantum Cabo with their magnetic bails will shut smoother than any bail on the market. They shut 50-65% easier than any traditional spring loaded bails. I still prefer Sahara because it's smooth as heck and priced right.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*You get what you paid for*

and in saltwater that means alot. Figure out what type of fishing you will doing more of. If you are going to use Braid line or mono, Has this will also come into play. The Sahara was designed for fresh water and light to med saltwater use. If you are not going to be fishing from shore (surf) I agree... spend the extra $30 and get the Shimano Spheros 5000 it holds 240yds of mono (40 more then the Sahara) and has a 20.5 max drag on it. (breaking strengh) so it will handle braid really well. I will keep from talking about larger reels like the 6500baitrunner, Since it might start the fires going again .....Size of the reel depend if you are going to be casting far (there thats easy) Don't forget in Reels you get what you paid for!! if you can spend a little more, always get something that will last. If you cant....then buy what you can.....and enjoy yourselve, thats what fishing is about.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

newtoNaples said:


> I went out this weekend and looked at a Sahara 4000 and liked it as well except the bail was difficult to flip. It seems really tight and had to be cranked pretty hard to get to flip. I liked the rest of it especially the price. For you guys who own and like them, will this loosen up over time?


Never had problem with the reel. I own a 6000 Sahara and have landed many large fish and casted a lot (well many, many, many times) to do so. I also close my bail by hand so have not noticed a problems with the closer... I will get another one when this one wears out... Not sure when that will be .... should take awhile...


----------



## Soaked (Jul 21, 2006)

*FA or FB?!*

I started looking at shimanos website at their spinning reels and noticed a lot of their model names have FA or FB after them. Does anyone know what they mean?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

To understand the difference between FA and FB, you have to first understand Shimano's "*S-Concept*" which they incorporate into most of their reels. Here is their description of the S-Concept from their web site:

_S Concept Represents Shimanos initial philosophy on which many of our spinning reels have been designed. The three basic ideas that are inherent in the S-Concept are Smooth, Silent and Strong._

So Shimano Reels which have been designed under their S-Concept are their FA models. 

Then Shimano went and added to their S Concept by adding the concept of RELIANCE to the mix and they came up with a new improved version they termed the "*SR-Concept*". Here is their description of the SR-Concept from their web site:

_The SR-Concept combines the new concept of Reliance with all aspects of the S-Concept: Smooth, Silent and Strong. The Reliance Concept, or R-Concept, means that dreams in reel design are now evolving into reality. The result of the use of the new S-R Concept in design is the development of many exciting new features. _

So Shimano Reels which have been designed under their new SR-Concept are their FB models.

Go to their web site and read the description of the Stella FA and Stella FB models and you will see their use of the SR design enhancements on the FB models that aren't mentioned on the FA models. Obviously the FB models are preferable if you have the choice and the price is the same.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Save yourself the trouble and get the Spheros. Better to spend a little money now than more later when you have to replace the reel because of salt buildup.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Ah Ha!!!*

see even you said to get the Spheros, and (KZ) didnt have a fit  I think he has it out for me  .....Spend the money on the Reel, save the world.....oh thats " Save the cheerleader, Save the world"   Sorry guys it's going to be a long night, at the Computer...catching up on work. And the beers are starting to make the cold go away:--|


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Think I'll go pickup a Spheros 4000 and try it out.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Don't do it*

Zach....but if you do , pick up the uglystik "lite" and match them together and see how it feel. At least give it a try, before you shoot it down. Again the "Lite" model isnt like the other uglystik, it really does compare to the higher end poles...And for the money you cant go wrong.....But i think the only place, that have the "lite" is the BassPro shop here in Orlando.....Sport Authority use to carry them. But i havent seen them there in awhile...What can it hurt, to just put a reel on the pole and see how it feel....oh you might like it, then you would have to say, Sorry to me...HA!!! Don't see that happening


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

QUOTE=KodiakZach;237574]I always close my bail manually.[/QUOTE]

I do the same thing it creates less line twist that way

As far as the bail being tight it will work itself out or get another reel from behind the counter. They usually have more than one in stock. (hopefully)

Now if you really want a good reel take a look at the Diawa Laguna 4000.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I almost*

forgot, my new 6500baitrunner was sticking at the store. The reel turn a little tight, but stupid me listen to the counter person. That it should break loose after awhile. And seeing that i was in a hurry that day. I took it and went home, after a few days of playing with. Put line on it, has it setup on a pole already. Something didnt feel right, so i took all the line off and headed back to basspro shop...And just changed it for other one. This one felt good, glad i listen to my GF She's the one that said take it back, if i thought something was wrong...So if it doesnt feel right at the counter...always ask for another one.... They shouldnt be tight...


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

I have a Sahara 1500 I used for light tackle striper (freshwater) and small mouth fishing thats also taken crappie, bream, catfish and many large mouth bass on the Bass Pro Tourny 6'6 medium action 1/4-3/8 oz rod.....only problem Ive had was a little sand in it from when I had it at the beach once (easy to clean) and the factory grease gums up when cold...I tore it down today and cleaned it with foaming engine cleaner and put some Quantam Hot Sauce GREASE back in it and a drop of 3 and 1 oil in the bearing at the handle and its as smooth as the day I bought it. Tough little reel. Ive put it to the test in fresh as Im sure Zach has in salt and I think its one of the best for your money if thats the price range you're working with. Sure there are better built reels for salt, but not everybody can afford to have their cake and eat it too....some of us are left eat the crumbs and lick the icing bowl


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*I'm increasingly intrested in it*



TreednNC said:


> I have a Sahara 1500 I used for light tackle striper (freshwater) and small mouth fishing thats also taken crappie, bream, catfish and many large mouth bass on the Bass Pro Tourny 6'6 medium action 1/4-3/8 oz rod.....only problem Ive had was a little sand in it from when I had it at the beach once (easy to clean) and the factory grease gums up when cold...I tore it down today and cleaned it with foaming engine cleaner and put some Quantam Hot Sauce GREASE back in it and a drop of 3 and 1 oil in the bearing at the handle and its as smooth as the day I bought it. Tough little reel. Ive put it to the test in fresh as Im sure Zach has in salt and I think its one of the best for your money if thats the price range you're working with. Sure there are better built reels for salt, but not everybody can afford to have their cake and eat it too....some of us are left eat the crumbs and lick the icing bowl


but I'm concerned about how well it will stand up to being dunked in a kayak.

Any thoughts?
Fisherkid


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

jettypark28 said:


> forgot, my new 6500baitrunner was sticking at the store. The reel turn a little tight, but stupid me listen to the counter person. That it should break loose after awhile. And seeing that i was in a hurry that day. I took it and went home, after a few days of playing with. Put line on it, has it setup on a pole already. Something didnt feel right, so i took all the line off and headed back to basspro shop...And just changed it for other one. This one felt good, glad i listen to my GF She's the one that said take it back, if i thought something was wrong...So if it doesnt feel right at the counter...always ask for another one.... They shouldnt be tight...



You did the right thing always check out you good before you leave the store. I always check my reels before leaving the counter and checking out.


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I bought a sahara 4000 awhile back and it was pretty good for the money. It doesn't get used much though. The reel I'm diggin now is my quantum catalyst. I'm addicted to the titanium bail. Has anyone else tried it. Pretty darn good reel for around 100 bucks. I absolutely love it.


----------

